# Chord Hugo Vs Mojo - Impressions



## Mr_Junesequa

I am running :  laptop -> portable dac -> Fostex TH-900
  
 I am hoping to buy a Hugo or a Mojo to use as the portable dac in my setup.
  
*My question is*
  
 I am planning to use apple lossless 16/24 bit sound files over usb to the dac and to the headphone
  
 Which amp will deliver me the better sound qualiy or are they on par knowing that I wont be playing any higher resolution files???


----------



## Mr_Junesequa

bump


----------



## Mr_Junesequa

Found this :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_dK9iwC9nM
  
 If you can understand its quite informative.


----------



## x RELIC x

mr_junesequa said:


> Found this :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_dK9iwC9nM
> 
> If you can understand its quite informative.




It is an informative video BUT Hugo and Mojo pretty much have the _exact same output stage with the exact same power_. Rob Watts tweaked the output stage on the Mojo for the size using six small transistors in parallel rather than three large ones in Hugo. Mojo even measures better than Hugo. It's a common mistake for people to make saying that the Mojo isn't as powerful as the Hugo. Chord has confirmed this with me personally when I reviewed the Mojo, and many times in the official Mojo thread. The biggest difference is in the smoother tuning of the Mojo vs the Hugo, and the Hugo features crossfeed and bluetooth.


----------



## Wojtek

This is a little late, 
 But I'm just listening to a Chord Mojo I recently picked up, having sold my Chord Hugo last year when I needed the funds.
 This is strictly subjective, but playing redbook files into my Grado RS1's, I miss the cleaner, more extended treble of the Hugo. In every other respect, the Mojo is way smaller, more solid feeling in it's build, supremely portable etc. But listening to opera and classical music on the Hugo I felt I didn't go back to the vinyl as much , whereas listening on the Mojo it's fine but just not reaching the the highs in the same way. There's a sort of shimmering quality to e.g. the violins reaching the highs which the Hugo conveyed in a really lifelike way.
 Bottom line is however that for the money the Mojo is very good indeed.


----------



## pkcpga

mr_junesequa said:


> I am running :  laptop -> portable dac -> Fostex TH-900
> 
> I am hoping to buy a Hugo or a Mojo to use as the portable dac in my setup.
> 
> ...




I tried both before buying the mojo, I also own the Dave. The hugo is a little brighter sounding than the Dave and mojo. Not sure if highs are more extended or just less refined than on the Dave, the mojo is definitely the warmest sounding of the group, I found that the slightly warmer sound works extremely well with IEM's, hd800 and gs1000. Trying my IEM's with the Hugo was a bit bright for my personal taste while the Dave was slightly brighter than the mojo it never sounded harsh or over extended. So I think you should listen to both since it's more of a personal preference.

All sound great even with just using tidal hifi app with cd quality. But chord DACs shine with DSD.


----------



## Joaco

Any experience with Shure SE846 and these two?


----------



## craigk49

mr_junesequa said:


> I am running :  laptop -> portable dac -> Fostex TH-900
> 
> I am hoping to buy a Hugo or a Mojo to use as the portable dac in my setup.
> 
> ...


 

 Mojo works well both as a portable and dedicated desktop DAC. I run a combination of apple lossless and higher bit rate files and sure you will be really happy with a Mojo. Or, you would be really happy with a Hugo.


----------



## turkayguner

Joaco said:


> Any experience with Shure SE846 and these two?


I also wanna know about this


----------



## 118900

Me too


----------



## Whazzzup

Owned 846 for years nice on Hugo. Slight veil tho. Noble encore as an example, more transparent, better base.


----------



## 118900

turkayguner said:


> I also wanna know about this


Sound excellent on the Hugo2 but as always, subjective.


----------

